
Show HN: Ambar – Scan and Index Your Documents - sochix
https://ambar.cloud
======
brudgers
Are there technical details regarding Ambar such as requirements to run the
self-hosted version or how the cloud version works without transferring data
off the local computer?

Also just plain curious about the language that Ambar was written in and what
the motivation was.

~~~
sochix
Hello! \- Ambar runs on different kind of machines and can scale from home PC
to cluster. \- Ambar Cloud transfers data. You can upload files manually or
connect your dropbox. \- Ambar is written with microservices architecture in
mind. It uses different languages: nodejs for api, python for crawlers,
elasticsearch as searc engine, etc

Hope my answer explains a lot :)

~~~
brudgers
What are the requirements for self hosting?

~~~
sochix
Minimum requirements:

2xCore CPU 8Gb RAM 10GB HDD

